# Anyone Use Chick's Saddlery?



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I am about to bring a new horse home within the next month or so and I found "Chick's Discount Saddlery" online and it seems like a steal! It almost sounds too good to be true. Has anyone had any experience buying from them?


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I bought a build up cut back pad from them. It is one of the few saddle pads that fits my horse and fits my saddle. Its a hard pad to find because I live among predominantly english riders (I use a western saddle) and using it basically suggests that you should get a professional saddle fitter. I found chicks pretty easy to deal with and I feel like nothing stands out either positive or negative about the shipping and service I received.


----------



## Chardavej (Mar 13, 2011)

I use them frequently and love them! Shipping can be a little slow sometimes but not terrible.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I used to buy from Chick's when I was teaching Lessons in the late 1980's, and that's when they had a printed b&w catalog that looked like a heavy newspaper! I also bought from State Link Tack. They got me with their ads for $60.00 English Chaps that was in "Practical Horseman." Never DID buy those chaps bc I had to buy other stuff and couldn't justify it. **sigh**
You should check out same stuff at your local farm supply stores and gauge the quality of the items bc, at those prices, they will probably be the same things. I'm not sure that I'd buy a saddle from Chicks, but I would definitely buy a headstall and reins, English stirrup leathers and all the extra stuff that you need for grooming, etc. if their price beats everybody else's. 'Cause ya know, "Equus Keepus Brokus!" HA, HA!!


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

My friend bought a blanket from them last winter and they shipped her the wrong one. She tried contacting them several times and was never able to get an answer from them on getting the correct blanket that she ordered and paid for.

I ordered a halter earlier this year and it was cheap so I wasn't expecting that much. However I got a nasty, dirty halter delivered. It stunk and was covered in some kind of sticky residue. I cleaned it up as much as possible and used it. It broke after 4 months and I only use my halters once a week. I doubt I will bother ordering anything from Chick's again when there are much better alternatives.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

chicks, horse.com , Bid Dee. I have used them all, be sure to read the descriptions of the items.
It it states economy, sometimes it is really cheap made items.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

I live in New Zealand and a few years back I ordered a saddle through Chicks because the same saddle cost $1600 over here and you could get it in the states for about $250. I think it took about 8 weeks to arrive which wasn't too bad and even though customs pinged me on taxes it still cost me less than half the amount if I had brought it here. I found it pretty shocking though that it was considered a budget saddle and the tack shops here can charge so much.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I order from them yearly. Never had an issue! My mustang side pull has lasted me 3 years now, bridle, lattago, bareback pad all have worked out well. Got a nice blanket from them as well.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

I order from Chicks on a regular basis, and have never had a problem.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have ordered a lot from Chicks over the years. Of course, you have to be very careful and really _look _at the stuff they sell because some of it is quality and some of it is crap. If you can't tell the difference, you might have a problem.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I've ordered with them a few times successfully. If I recall, the only thing I haven't been happy with was a three bridle zippered holder. The thing was dirt cheap, and that was very obvious from the quality. The zipper kept coming apart, and I'm sure would have eventually failed completely if I didn't stop using it. Other than that I've been really happy with them! You just need to use common sense and be able to tell the good items from the crud.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

I order odds and ends from Chicks on a regular basis, not sure i would purchase a big item like a saddle or anything like that, but the stuff I would normally look for at a tack sale or TSC.

Jim


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I've ordered from them several times. Most recently, a nylon halter with my horse's name embroidered on it - it was super inexpensive and I kept my expectations low, but I was pleasantly surprised at the quality I actually received


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

The one time I ordered from them it took them 2 weeks to even put the blanket in the mail. I decided I wouldn't use them again. 

The blanket also wasn't waterproof as advertised, but I blame that on the company, not Chicks.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I use Chick's for small things, usually slow feed hay nets, since they have the best price I have found. I personally wouldn't use them for things that I care deeply about the quality on, such as saddles or leather bridles.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Do you think open front boots are a safe bet? They have a full set of Romas for $40!!! and they're usually like $75! I just don't wanna pay 45 for nothing, ya know? And online they got bad reviews..


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

If I'm ordering from a website I always look at reviews for the specific product and make my decision based on that.


----------



## Aigoo (Jan 8, 2014)

I ordered once and never again. I ordered a halter for my gelding.

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Diamond Leather Crown Comfort Halter

I received the halter almost 3 weeks later... The metal parts is rusted.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I have some Roma open fronts, but just the fronts. What size and color are you looking for? I don't do jumpers anymore and have no use for them.
Mine are black, large I believe. Good condition. I can dig them out and get some pictures if you want. I'll make you a better deal than Chick's!


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

I ordered a blanket from them for them to take 3 days to tell me the blanket was discontinued. Then I ordered a recplacement over the phone and got an email saying that blanket had been sold out. I finally got a blanket after 3 trys. (about 3 weeks later)

I was pretty disappointed. But the other orders I have gotten from them have fine.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Its never taken me more than a week to receive an order once it was placed, I have ordered a few leather bridles over the years and for what I paid I am satisfied.

The one time i got into a pinch with a discontinued Item, I made a phone call and had what I needed in 3days.

as far as the quality of their stuff, I would say that it is well on par with the price you pay, if you want $100 quality, you probably shouldn't buy a $30 piece......

Jim


----------



## david in md (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm about an hour away and stop in several times a year but rarely buy anything. They've got a decent size show room with a huge warehouse behind. You can actually go through there warehouse but it is difficult to find anything. I think prices and quality are on par with other retailers but they charge shipping and you can usually find it elsewhere with free shipping. Jeffers and Stateline are my go to online retailers. I've gotten lazy where I like to shop online and have it shipped to my door. Chicks does have a huge selection if used saddles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

david in md said:


> I'm about an hour away and stop in several times a year but rarely buy anything. They've got a decent size show room with a huge warehouse behind. You can actually go through there warehouse but it is difficult to find anything. I think prices and quality are on par with other retailers but they charge shipping and you can usually find it elsewhere with free shipping. Jeffers and Stateline are my go to online retailers. I've gotten lazy where I like to shop online and have it shipped to my door. Chicks does have a huge selection if used saddles.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


that is good to know -- jeffers and state line -- i need to find some longer reins and my local TSC does not sell them


----------



## Hayden69 (Mar 19, 2014)

Chick's has pretty decent stuff. I've found a few thing's at Chick's that I can't find at Tractor Supply, such as special shampoo and special treats. I personally like mom and pop tack shop's instead. The prices I found weren't much better than others. They do have a pretty good selection of riding clothes and boots and a huge selection of saddles. I would only shop there again if I were in the area or if I were making a large purchase, because there's no tax. I'll probably pop in there in the Spring to buy a new saddle.


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper (Sep 25, 2014)

Horseloverz is also really inexpensive and they have an auction on there of all new stuff were everything goes for over half price


----------

